# Schwinn fresh from the trash



## hm. (Nov 15, 2019)

Today in Inglewood I was helping a friend with his 56 bug and the neighbor rolls this out to the curb and dumps it next to the trash cans for the scrap guy. 




Knocked on his door to make 100% sure it was cool to swoop it up..




And he says "take it"





Rear hub says Bendix 2 speed auto?



Serial number D128410




Both wheels have H/D spokes and looks to be a Bendix hub on the front



S-7 wheels




Im not a middleweight guy but I still like it.. think Im going to clean it up, add the missing parts and fix a couple things. Does anybody know or have any ideas what this is or was? Never seen a middleweight with a spring fork. Funky rack and white pedals? The chainguard has no traces of the model name, it has been stripped and its just all chrome. Is this a Corvette, Jaguar or just some thrown together piece of $#!^


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Nov 15, 2019)

That's a lucky save you have there.  Even if it is a bike made of up mixed parts, which I have some doubts on, but even if it is, the parts it does have are really of a nice quality, and worth saving not scrapping.  Those white pedals are pretty nice in my opinion.  I have a bike those would look nice on; of course I don't recommend parting this out at all.  Nice find!


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Nov 15, 2019)

That's a lucky save you have there.  Even if it is a bike made of up mixed parts, which I have some doubts on, but even if it is, the parts it does have are really of a nice quality, and worth saving not scrapping.  Those white pedals are pretty nice in my opinion.  I have a bike those would look nice on; of course I don't recommend parting this out at all.  Nice find!


----------



## gkeep (Nov 15, 2019)

bikes from the trash...my favorite! you have great timing. have you checked the serial number? looks like its april 1961.


----------



## hm. (Nov 15, 2019)

gkeep said:


> bikes from the trash...my favorite! you have great timing. have you checked the serial number?



Not the find of the century but Im still shocked that I just happend to be there when the guy dumped it.
Serial number D128410 looks to be 4/13/61


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2019)

Can't beat that deal with a stick! It's a 61 something or other but it wasn't a Jag or a Corvette if the headset hasn't been changed out. Pretty cool rat.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Not by me but this one was picked from the curb on trash day about 25 years ago. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 15, 2019)

hm. said:


> Not the find of the century but Im still shocked that I just happend to be there when the guy dumped it.
> Serial number D128410 looks to be 4/13/61




The rear hub and the tank are nice finds by themselves. Who doesn't like free?


----------



## Mymando (Nov 16, 2019)

Like those heavy duty probably tandem wheels.


----------



## Sven (Nov 16, 2019)

Like the saying goes
*"If its free, its for me"*
Very nice score


----------



## GTV (Nov 16, 2019)

Sweet find! Since there are no graphics on the frame I’m going to bet it’s been repainted, the tank also looks like a modern reproduction. It looks like a mix bag of parts to me but a good one at that, especially for the price.


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2019)

Nice find.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 16, 2019)

hm. said:


> Today in Inglewood I was helping a friend with his 56 bug and the neighbor rolls this out to the curb and dumps it next to the trash cans for the scrap guy.
> View attachment 1096445
> Knocked on his door to make 100% sure it was cool to swoop it up..
> 
> ...



Nice find.... The tires even hold air! . It's begging for some fenders if you ask me.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 16, 2019)

My secret is that ALL my bikes are from the trash, . Next January will start year 30 at San Franciscos solid waste transfer station...3600 tons per day and the occasional cool old bike part that I grab before the loader crushes it or it goes in the scrap metal pile.:eek: Thats where my Pierce and Westfield Motobike frame was found. Pure random chance...


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 16, 2019)

Interesting, Bendix blue band  2 speed kick back on HD spokes, Yes springer and tanks in 60's. And if came with tank then, no decals on top bar.

But somebody's gone a rattle canned front  hub and spokes, .  IDK, rattle can black? It looks spec and hard like original in photos maybe auto paint.  that blue under chips on driver rear stay Prob Radiant blue,  American, jag etc, as the color fits these fancier models so, guard prob was original. .    tank looks like orig paint for the lack of more chips. in IDK late 60's mid 70's Schwinn made a hole near side  edge of tank for rear break cable   Might be a 90's tank. After 55  the fork pivot tube  was cast solid and late 70's pivot tubes get sloppy welds, and the repops get china, thinner but smooth, can't make out in ur photo,   weld  joint. Schwinn did sell that accessory  rack  around mid 50, up to when, mid 60's?  IDK but think Wald.

Who ever built it did decent heavy-middleweight franky. I wouldn't mind pulling  $ 3-400 +/-   parts bike off the curb too.


----------



## hm. (Nov 16, 2019)

A Big Thank You to everyone for all the input and good vibes. 

Yesterday before dark I took it for a few laps around the backyard and it was pretty stiff from sitting. Then late last night after a few I started the teardown to inspect all parts. 



 In pieces now


----------



## hm. (Nov 16, 2019)

I noticed the frame and spring fork are both repainted with light grey primer showing underneath. Schwinn badge was from a 81 with the four digit date code. The handlebars are stamped wald in the center. No stamp on the neck. Tank is metal.. not sure if repo but sure looks like it and the horn unit had been swapped. Crank has no date only says AS & CO. The spring fork is missing one of the truss rods, he couldnt find it. He did give me the fenders but they look like junk and the rear is missing the braces. Cant find any name or markings on the rack. The hubs are spray painted silver? but it cleans off easy. The S-7 rims will clean up and look nice after some chrome polish.


----------



## hm. (Nov 16, 2019)

closer look at the fork


----------



## vincev (Nov 16, 2019)

Go buy a lottery ticket !


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2019)

Quite the assortment of parts. Stem could be original, they had no markings at that time. Crank should have a date cast in so it's probably from a 50's bike. Schwinn script on tank is pre 59 and if the black underneath the decal is black vinyl it's a repop. Cool wheel sets! Rims are pre 66.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 17, 2019)

hm. said:


> closer look at the fork
> View attachment 1096955
> 
> View attachment 1096956
> ...




{Sorry, like 20,000 friken edits, as my write and thought always, evolves, type read, edit etc. Pain in butt process. , [grin] )}

So,  anyway, yeah the fork crown, solid cast was Post 1955 "New style"  the 60-70's most would be chromed. IDK but think all 60's are chromed. So, if original black it's a Phantom circa 55-59 or Black Heavy duty Wasp  fork.

The idea of a special Wasp can get trouble as it begs the question about what's original here. stuff you couldn't prove unless some catalog or ad exists. I mean if you put pieces and possibility together, HD wheel package,   2-speed kick back, , A Wasp Springer (key difference)  with paint vs chrome fork crown , chrome   guard,  HD frame and older stuff. It wouldn't be too far fetched to imagine for Schwinn to have built a special Deluxe heavy duty Wasp in 1961 0r 62 .. IDK but speculating delusion, dream or,  , It could have happened. U could build one with your parts but G/L proving with out orig  paint   and  decals or original ,extra special   Like ' for example;  *'Super Deluxe Heavy-Duty  Wasp' *silk screen painted guard. Making a friggen silk screen single color graphic print is practically grade school art, primitive, piece of cake for Schwinn's graphic department.  [wink]

That chrome on tank looks 1990's  "quality" IDK but think actual repops made for 95 phantom are painted whereas 2nd issue or cheaper at same time  until 2001-2 are vinyl stickers. The fenders are  Schwinn 90's+. In late 70-80's Schwinn wasn't making fenders for cruisers so, shops used Walds's  and U will know difference between the Walds and Schwinn B/C of the short distance of the edge of fender to the bracket bend. Moreover Wald has universal fender bracket fitting deep to shallow fenders and Schwinn wouldn't.  where the fender bracket meets edge of fender is tight. Regardless, Your Schwinn fenders have that same looking cheaper chrome that your tank has. It's a brighter pure white and rust contrast really stands out whereas, older higher quality Schwinn chrome is not as bright and much more rust resistant. Chrome is not as rust resistant as paint is although chips easier,  Ya wouldn't thunk it but, more porous than paint. which is why Schwinn quality plating had two plates ;  either nickel or copper or?  that seals the steel and then chrome.  But single plate,  The Huffy, Murray and or , Japan imports from 50's on and China etc. rusts right through . One less plate, junk.

I think it's safe to say, your franky Schwinn or old and new parts all gathered and assembled around 2000.

{Sorry, like 20,000 friken edits, as my write and thought always, evolves, type read, edit etc. Pain in butt process. , [grin] )


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 17, 2019)

Nice save! I would have grabbed that in a heartbeat!


----------



## hm. (Nov 21, 2019)

Swapped out the Schwinn badge, seat, grips and pedals. Put on the Wald fenders that came with it. I bought new tubes and one springer truss rod..

with fresh grease and some cleaning. Here it is..


----------



## frankenbike (Nov 21, 2019)

"One man's junk is another man's treasure" A most excellent save!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice job! Proof that you don't have to spend a lot of money to have a vintage bike that's cool looking and fun to ride.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 22, 2019)

Great find, talk about timing!  you did a great job putting it back together!


----------



## T1Callahan (Nov 22, 2019)

Great work on the restore.   Looks great.  Congrats.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Nov 22, 2019)

Your 2 speed is actually a yellow band. Weather the blue stripes were painted on or yellow guts were installed in a blue shell, who knows. Still a great find!


----------



## hm. (Nov 22, 2019)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Your 2 speed is actually a yellow band. Weather the blue stripes were painted on or yellow guts were installed in a blue shell, who knows. Still a great find!



Good info. Thanks rusty! the color blue looks a lot lighter than others Ive seen and since the bike was restored many years ago it makes sence. Hardly any blue remaining anyway so maybe I should add the yellow


----------



## hm. (Nov 23, 2019)

Out on a test ride for 10 miles yesterday and the 2 speed kickback works great.


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 27, 2019)

Looks like a great rider.


----------



## GTV (Nov 28, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> I see this quite often. And travelers with this too. Definitely added.





Rusty Klunker said:


> Your 2 speed is actually a yellow band. Weather the blue stripes were painted on or yellow guts were installed in a blue shell, who knows. Still a great find!




Blue shells are 28h.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 28, 2019)

GTV said:


> Blue shells are 28h.




i've seen 36h blue bands.
iirc there was a black schwinn (collegiate?) offered with a blue band on it, had the funky mesinger narrow saddle


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Nov 28, 2019)

GTV said:


> Blue shells are 28h.




The Bendix part number for a blue band 36 hole overdrive kickback is 480840. If you wanted just the shell, the part number is AB-401


----------



## GTV (Nov 30, 2019)

I stand corrected. Never seen or heard of one before.


----------



## Major Woody (Dec 18, 2019)

I spy a VW 13 window deluxe in the background there!  What year?


----------



## hm. (Dec 22, 2019)

A lucky save and fun to ride, just a little small for me. Removed the HD spoke wheels and kick back then added regular period correct S-7s with bendix single speed coaster brake. . Posted for sale.. it sold.


----------



## hm. (Dec 22, 2019)




----------

